# Garantiebestimmungen von Apple



## Brucki (14 März 2014)

Ich habe gerade folgenden Artikel gelesen:
http://www.iphone-ticker.de/apples-...chreiben-die-sieben-wichtigsten-punkte-49193/

Darin heißt es u.a.:
"Um die von Apple angebotene Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen, müssen die beanstandeten Produkte in einem Apple Store bzw. im Aplle Online Store gekauft worden sein."

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt entsetzt. Was soll das denn heißen? Ich plane mir nämlich demnächst ein iPhone 5s zu bestellen und zwar per Vertrag bei 1&1. Heißt das, dass Apple dafür keine Garantie übernimmt, zumal ich das iPhone ja nicht direkt bei Apple kaufe, sondern über den Mobilfunkanbieter meiner Wahl?


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2014)

Ich habe schon mehrere Apple-Geräte gekauft und auch schon reklamiert und da gab es nie Probleme. Völlig egal, wo die gekauft waren. Es sollten halt keine Grauimporte sein.


----------



## rafaelo.ilnero (14 März 2014)

Habe erst letztens (januar 2014) ein defektes iphone 5 innerhalb der garantiezeit mit apple deutschland ersetzen lassen, obwohl das iphone über einen österr. Vertrag incl. Netzsperre gekauft wurde. Ich habe zwei tage später ein neues iphone5 ohne sperre über tnt geliefert bekommen. Habe mich direkt an apple deutschland gewendet. Apple österreich war an wochenende nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Brucki (14 März 2014)

Ok, danke Rafaelo für die Info. Denn Heiko hätte ich sonst nämlich gefragt, wann das war, zumal die neuen Bestimmungen erst seit letztem Jahr gelten. 

In dem oben zitierten Artikel steht nämlich noch eindeutig:
"iPhone-Nutzer die Ihre Geräte bei der Telekom, Vodafone oder anderen Vertriebspartnern erworben haben, können den Apple Service nur mit dem Care Protection Plan in Anspruch nehmen."

Also alles Humbug und man muss sich beim iPhone Kauf keine Sorgen machen, wenn man per Vertrag finanziert?


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2014)

Ob man sich Sorgen machen muss, weiß ich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme mit Apple und Gewährleistung/Garantie.

Ich habe allerdings auch grundsätzlich nie Verträge mit subventionierten Geräten. Erster Ansprechpartner nach deutschem Recht ist ja nicht der Hersteller, sondern der Händler. Die bessere Frage wäre also, wie Dein Provider mit der Gewährleistung umgeht.


----------



## rafaelo.ilnero (14 März 2014)

Ich hab gleich über die apple website kontakt aufgenommen und über chat einen servicefall aufgemacht. Die haben dann sofort das neue iphone geliefert und einen tag später das alte abgeholt. Dieser service kostet aber 30 €. Alternativ und kostenfrei wird das iphone abgeholt und nach prüfung repariert bzw getauscht. Dauer ca 10 Tage. Wie gesagt, den mobilfunkanbieter habe ich garnicht kontaktiert, das hätte wohl nur nerven gekostet.


----------



## RaphaelT (8 April 2016)

Ich kenne das auch so.
Habe mein IPad Mini über Amazon gekauft und konnte es dann direkt bei Apple reklamieren.


----------



## Castiell (10 April 2016)

Diese positive Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen.
Bei mir was es sogar ein schon etwas älteres IPhone und alles lief problemlos und sogar kulant.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2016)

Gut, wenn man in der Gewährleistungsphase ist, die nach dem deutschen BGB immerhin 2 Jahre beträgt, obwohl Apple nur ein Jahr in seinen AGB vorsieht. Die Reparatur eines Defekt am Homebutton des iPhone 6 kostet übrigens pauschal 350 €, bei Apple. Und ja, man wird von jedem großen Händler zur Reparatur prinzipiell an Apple verwiesen. In der Gerwährleistungszeit wird das Gerät (z. B. von Amazon) aber auch einfach gegen ein neues ausgetaucht.


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2016)

Gewährleistung ist IMMER Händlersache egal was da eine Firma in ihre AGB schreibt.
Pferdefuß ist halt daß ab dem 6. Monat der Kunde beweisen muß daß der Fehler bereits beim Kauf vorgelegen hat.
Stichwort Beweislastumkehr


----------



## Fridobims (12 November 2016)

Der Händler kann aber sehr wohl auf eine Herstellergarantie verweisen, wenn der Hersteller FREIWILLIG eine Garantie anbietet.
Und genau das ist bei legalen Apple Importen immer der Fall.


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2016)

Fridobims schrieb:


> Apple


Immer wieder gern gelesen, Apple bietet 1 Jahr Gewährleistung in D an. Frage mich nur, warum der D-Gesetzgeber 2 Jahre vorbestimmt hat?


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern gelesen, Apple bietet 1 Jahr Gewährleistung in D an. Frage mich nur, warum der D-Gesetzgeber 2 Jahre vorbestimmt hat?



Da steht wie Apple das sieht:
http://www.apple.com/de/legal/statutory-warranty/

Gesetzliche Gewährleistung des Verkäufers (kann auch Apple selbst sein) 2 Jahre
daneben gibts möglicherweise Apple Garantie 1 Jahr wenn Garantie vereinbart ist


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2016)

....na dann ist ja alles gut! War vor einigen Jahren ein bisschen anders aber wir lernen ja alle dazu, auch Apple.


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2016)

Geht so, auch heute werden reklamierende Kunden häufig nach >1 und <2  Jahren nach Hause geschickt. Man könne halt nix mehr machen die Apple Jahresfrist sei abgelaufen.


----------



## Tschekka (22 März 2017)

Bei mir hat Apple da auch immer sehr kulant reagiert


----------



## HoMAN (5 April 2017)

Selbstverständlich muss Apple Garantie leisten.
Ganz egal wo du gekauft hast, auch Ausland


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2017)

Schon wieder falsch. Wenn dann Gewährleistung und das innerhalb der EU. Außerhalb gelten die Gesetze des Kauflandes.


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2017)

@ Gast Homan: kleine  Nachhilfe
> https://www.heise.de/resale/artikel...Sie-Ihren-Kunden-den-Unterschied-1232321.html


> Garantie und Gewährleistung:


EU: http://www.rp-online.de/leben/ratge...aben-sie-beim-shoppen-in-europa-aid-1.3104809
nicht EU: http://www.gesetze-xxl.de/verbraucherrecht-gesetzliche-gewaehrleistung-und-garantie/


> Garantien und Gewährleistungen bei internationalen Käufen können variieren
> Mit besonderer Vorsicht sind Einkäufe im Ausland zu genießen. Selbst wenn die virtuellen Anbieter nur im europäischen Ausland beheimatet sind: Nicht überall steht es um den Verbraucherschutz und das Verbraucherrecht so gut wie in Deutschland. Und tatsächlich können sich die vom Gesetzgeber bestimmten Rahmenbedingungen für die Garantie und Gewährleistung im internationalen Vergleich sehen lassen. Dennoch sollten Verbraucher sich nicht blindlings auf Kaufverträge einlassen, sondern vorab die Sachlage prüfen und sich mit den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen befassen, um nichts falsch zu machen oder auf die Kulanz – also sozusagen das freiwillige Entgegenkommen eines Händlers – hoffen zu müssen, wenn die Anforderungen für Garantie- und Gewährleistungs-Ansprüche nicht erfüllt sind


----------



## UrlrichB (17 September 2017)

Wie ist es denn wenn man Apple Geräte in der Achweiz kauft.
Durch die geringere MwSt sind sie da entsprechend billiger


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2017)

UrlrichB schrieb:


> Durch die geringere MwSt sind sie da entsprechend billiger


Wenn du Deutscher bist, wohl kaum. Bei der Einfuhr musst du Zoll zahlen.


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du Deutscher bist, wohl kaum. Bei der Einfuhr musst du Zoll zahlen.



Hüstel ...
... bis Weihnachten ist noch ein paar Tage hin


----------

